# Strut and shocks aftermarket ?



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Does anyone make struts/shocks for our lowered cars? Not to keen on lowering with oem struts and stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Blisteins? As much as coilovers...... 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

That's it? Dam


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I think so, a cruzer from across the pond has some with eibach springs. I think there b14 s are the ones for our car

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

would be nice if KYB or somone came out with somthing


----------

